# New Member From Pennsylvania



## BruinBowhunter (Aug 30, 2006)

Extremely informative website, plan on visiting often.


----------



## boone43 (Feb 10, 2006)

What part of pa you from and welcome. Im from near evans city in butler county


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2006)

I am from the northern part of Juniata County


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2006)

I am trying to learn my way around this sight, guess I am a slow learner


----------



## tuxdaddy (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome from another Pa'er.... I'm from cumberland county, about 1 hour from harrisburg..

Tux


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome,anybody from Schuylkill,Berks,Lebanon areas?:thumbs_up


----------



## burger (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome, From Mercer County!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk BruinBowhunter. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I am from the northern part of Juniata County


And a :welcome: to Archery Talk Steve. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## BruinBowhunter (Aug 30, 2006)

Boone43 I am located not far from you in Northeastern Butler County near the Armstrong County line.


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to AT. I'm from York, PA. Lot's of great info here. Enjoy.


----------



## TBrom (May 31, 2006)

Welcome bruin bowhunter!This is a great site.Lots of info from other PA hunter's.Pennsylvania has a new measuring system,check it out at pabigbuck.com.This site is the first place it was announced.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

